# Rhinestone file trade ???



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I need to up my files but low on cash. I believe I saw. A website that allowed file trades anyone know what that was?? 
Or if anyone is intrested. Hit me up


I hope this doesn't break any forum rules. I figure we are just sharing not selling.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> I need to up my files but low on cash. I believe I saw. A website that allowed file trades anyone know what that was??
> Or if anyone is intrested. Hit me up
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't break any forum rules. I figure we are just sharing not selling.


I'm pretty sure that sharing these files are forbidden by the license agreements.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the website you are talking about is Rhinestoneexchange.com. One of the other members SickPuppy runs it. It is where you can put some of your designs out there and also download designs that others have posted out there.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> I need to up my files but low on cash. I believe I saw. A website that allowed file trades anyone know what that was??
> Or if anyone is intrested. Hit me up
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't break any forum rules. I figure we are just sharing not selling.


May be you can learn to do your designs by yourself.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I got some that I designed with font and images. And some logos I was thinking of trading those, someone may have one I like or need and it would save me time that's all.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

For r.s. file share check out the Winpc forum under swap and share.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

2STRONG said:


> I got some that I designed with font and images. And some logos I was thinking of trading those, someone may have one I like or need and it would save me time that's all.


 
There are hundreds of designs on my website posted by the members all are free to download


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> There are hundreds of designs on my website posted by the members all are free to download




I tried it awhile but gave up because I could not figure it out and never got a response on a couple emails. This was months though maybe when you were getting started or something. Looks like its closed for registration. I will send and email to sign up again. I forgot my user name


----------

